# Hunting Leases Available Now



## fuller729

I noticed these companies have severel leases availabe now. None of them are close to me but might be some help to one of you. I have leased from Ingram and Legrand before and they are a super company!!


http://www.ingramentities.com/index.htm

http://www.crownpinetimber.com/

http://www.forestargroup.com/rec-use/leases.asp
click availabe leases, georgia, accept terms.

www.timberlandresource.net
click hunting leases

www.plumcreek.com
click timberland, recreation, hunting leases, click on Georgia, view tracts

www.flintplantation.net

http://www.meadwestvacohunting.com

http://www.pinesouth.com/

http://www.timbervest.net/index.php

http://www.knappbarrs.com/hl0907.htm

http://www.rayonierhunting.com/

http://www.legacywildlife.com/hunting.php

http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/content/view/40/9/


I hope these will help someone find land and good luck hunting!!


----------



## Tye

Thanks for taking the time to put all of these together in a post, this is very helpful.


----------



## Kahnefan9

I have never leased property from ingram legrand but this morning I drove an hour to look at one of the properties from the website. Property was supposed to be upland hardwood and pine. I was shocked to find only about 30 acres still wooded and it was scattered at best. Be careful and make sure you don't waste gas traveling to see a clearcut like I did. I even asked if it had been thinned and was told no. They did however stress the importance to get my money in the mail and they would not wait but 4 days for me. I work for a living and it was tough to go this morning but I felt pressured. I'm sure they are good folks but need to be more informative.


----------



## DoubleRR

*Timber Co. Lease.....*

Two years ago almost the exact same thing happened to me......the lady I talked to on the phone had a totally different meaning in the the word clearcut.....I was told the property was a select cut acerage....when I got there there was not one tree on 200 acres that I/you would feel safe hanging or climbing with a treestand...when I called back and talked to the lady again.....she didn't care about what I thought of the property.....she was concerned that I got her my money within four days or somebody else would be leasing the property....I guess maybe somebody else did lease the property....my realtionship with Temple/Inland had already ended.....


----------



## fuller729

They will do that to you.  Hope something is some help to someone.


----------



## Bruz

*Temple-Inland*

I looked at 6 Temple-Inland leases last year. The maps online are worthless. One property was 1400 acres of clear cut, 1 was about 6 year old pines etc....but one was perfect for me. I found 1100 acres of open pines with 5 hardwood bottoms for $6.50 an acre.

The folks in Texas were great to deal with and the forrester in Bama has been great as well. They are thinning it right now and the loggers have cut us a new road and are clearing the logging decks for food plots at no charge to us. 

All in all a great experience so far.

Good Luck


----------



## Walkie Takie

*land leases*

thanks fuller ,  looked at some of the site's  and there were some nice tract's to look at,  will pass on to friends that are looking ,     w/t


----------



## marc

*lease wanted in Ga*

I am looking for 100-200 acres in south or central Ga.two mature adults are looking for a lease for deer and possibly turkey. Call 816-220-2730 or 407 382 6973. thanks


----------



## fuller729

ttt


----------



## fullerusmc

try this as well

http://www.hightechredneck.com/free...sh=all&terms=all&game_mng=all&date_posted=all


----------



## fuller729

ttt


----------



## fuller729

ttt


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Some one needs to jump on this choice *9 acre* tract:

http://www.plumcreek.com/downloads/hunting/Georgia-058CESearcyTract-Upson-Chattahoochee.PDF


----------



## Donkeytoe

BH24 stop looking you already got more than you can hunt


----------



## Bowhunter24

lol i know, im looking for a friend of mine that is coming home from afghanastan ( i know that is not spelled right )  in august, a place for him and his dad


----------



## fuller729

ttt


----------



## fuller729

ttt


----------



## skoaleric

ingram-legrand is not the nicest people to deal with....the lady there WILL NOT go out of her way to help with any of their land dealings....some of the property on the website is landlocked, and no access, and she would not try to find out how we were suppose to get to it.....i won't try to lease from there again.


----------



## Model70

*Its about the $$$$$$$*

Just like buying a timeshare,  "never mind the details,  just send your money QUICK"

When some one starts pressuring me to buy before I kick the tires, or they answer my questions,  I run from the deal....


----------



## JFKFLA

The people at timberland resources are really nice people to work with. They just posted an add for 775 acre lease, it looks pretty good.


----------



## lukejlabrecque

this post needs to become a sticky!


----------



## fuller729

ttt


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for all your effort in putting together all this good the good info.  

Also, good point, this would be a good sticky post


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for all your effort in putting together all this good info. 



fuller729 said:


> I noticed these companies have severel leases availabe now.  None of them are close to me but might be some help to one of you.  I have leased from Ingram and Legrand before and they are a super company!!
> 
> www.ingramlegrand.com
> click hunting leases
> 
> www.templeforest.com
> click availabe leases, georgia, accept terms.
> 
> www.timberlandresource.net
> click hunting leases
> 
> www.plumcreek.com
> http://www.plumcreek.com/land/recreation/opportunities.php
> click timberland, recreation, hunting leases, click on Georgia, view tracts
> 
> www.tracker-outdoors.com
> click hunting leases, leases by state, georgia leases
> 
> www.flintplantation.net
> 
> http://www.hightechredneck.com/freel...ate_posted=all
> 
> http://www.meadwestvacohunting.com/HuntingLeases/AvailableLeases
> 
> http://www.galandsales.com/index.ph...e-max=&state=&action=searchresults&pclass[]=5
> 
> http://www.pinesouth.com/
> 
> http://www.timbervest.net/index.php
> 
> http://www.knappbarrs.com/hl0907.htm
> I hope these will help someone find land and good luck hunting!!




Also, good point, this would be a good sticky post



lukejlabrecque said:


> this post needs to become a sticky!


----------



## fuller729

see if any are available


----------



## fuller729

updated with a few more


----------



## KYmonster

good info fuller729, let's help him keep it bumped


----------



## jeffdavis20

thanks for the info


----------

